
Weak Key Derivation in OpenSSL - jonaslejon
https://cryptosense.com/weak-key-derivation-in-openssl/
======
creshal
n.b.: Password-derived encryption keys for e.g. password-protected private
X.509 keys, not weak key derivation for the X.509 keys themselves.

